# Free Permaculture Design Course



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

I hope it OK to post this, and that this is the correct place. Per a notice on my Face Book this is a free course, and her is a link to the site:

http://www.permaculturedesigntraining.com/?cctidx=fb-onlinepdc-la-1

I have no further info regarding the content but seems worth checking out.

Brenda


----------

